# Máy bơm nước teco xuong minh 50hp



## quangtc0004 (3/12/20)

*Máy bơm teco*, Máy bơm nước teco, Bơm nước teco 50Hp, máy bơm teco 50Hp, Bơm TECO G350-100, công suất 37kw-2p, điện 3 pha, Lưu lượng 100m3/h, Cột áp 80m, hàng chính hãng, giá tốt nhất. Hotline: 0913 201 426





Máy bơm nước teco 50Hp, máy bơm công nghiệp TECO 50Hp

Máy bơm Teco 50Hp được chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn chung IEC, thông số cơ bản như sau:
- Model: Máy bơm TECO G350-100 - 3pha - 50Hz -
- Model Máy bơm G350...: G350-80, G350-100, G350-150, G35-100
- Mã động cơ bơm AEVF (AESU) 2P 50HP - 37KW
- Công suất động cơ: 37Kw - 50Hp
- Tốc độ đồng bộ: 2800 vòng/phút
- Điện áp: 380V
- Kiểu lắp đặt: mặt bích - B5
- Đường kính ống: 90mm - 110mm- 180mm
- Lưu lượng cấp: 50m3/h - 100m3/h - 180m3/h
- Chiều cao cột áp: 125m - 80m - 48m
- Cấp độ bảo vệ của motor: IP55
- Công suất motor: F1, loại hiệu suất EFF2
- Phương thức làm mát motor: IC411





May-bom-nuoc-teco-50Hp, bơm công nghiệp teco 50Hp

Bảng thông số kỹ thuật chi tiết máy bơm Teco G350...2P - 50HP Vui lòng liên hệ Công ty Xương Minh để được cung cấp bảng thông số chi tiết.

[VIDEO]



Máy bơm nước teco 50Hp - bơm công nghiệp teco 50Hp

Mua *máy bơm nước Teco* giá rẻ, hàng chính hãng tại Hà Nội ở đâu? Câu trả lời của chúng tôi là Quý khách liên hệ ngay với *Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh*, bởi những lý do sau:

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên cung cung cấp và phân phối các sản phẩm có thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong nước và trên thế giới như: motor TECO, động cơ giảm tốc TECO, máy bơm GSD, Bơm nước TECO, động cơ tháp giải nhiệt TECO - TASHIN, tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN.

Đến với *Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh*, quý khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm bời *Xương Minh* cam kết đem tới quý khách hàng những sản phẩm chính hãng, giá tốt nhất thị trường Hà Nội và cả nước, thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm 1 năm theo đúng tiêu chuẩn bảo hành của nhà sản xuất, hàng chuẩn đúng theo catalog sản phẩm, tư vấn kỹ thuật nhiệt tình, tận tâm, đem tới cho quý khách hàng giải pháp tốt nhất và có hiệu ích kinh tế cao nhất.

*Kho hàng chúng tôi luôn có đầy đủ các chủng loại motor, máy bơm, motor giảm tốc, tháp giải nhiệt và các phương tiện vận chuyển sẵn sàng giao hàng đến Quý khách trong thời gian sớm nhất.*

Ngoài những sản phẩm về động cơ motor Teco, máy bơm nước (motor bơm nước), động cơ giảm tốc Teco (motor giảm tốc Teco) nêu trên ra, chúng tôi còn nhận thầu thi công và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện *tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* với giá cực tốt, thời gian thi công nhanh nhất, đảm bảo tiến độ giao hàng cho quý khách. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn thêm về sản phẩm quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

